# [SOL] Virtualgl 2.3 upgrade breaks working bumblebee install

## Iesos

Hi,

 As the virtualgl 2.3.2-r1 arrived in portage some time ago, I masked it since it was breaking my install, and reverted to 2.1 (I think it was). Now there only is 2.3.2 in portage and optirun does not work properly.

 If I try to run glxgears:

 $ optirun glxgears

it works (also glxspheres work). glxgears and glxspheres does not work (Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".) when I do not use optirun. Also glxinfo seems to produce what it should when I use optirun. When I try something else

 $ optirun bash

 $ optirun [...] wine [...] Diablo3.exe

it fails with 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".', same for all other programs I tested. I have tried to look at

 $ nvidia-settings -c :8

this displays CRT as "disabled", is this something? I have looked at 

 $ optirun -vvv <some game>

that gives

```
[ 3331.572265] [DEBUG]Reading file: /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf

[ 3331.572451] [INFO]Configured driver: nvidia

[ 3331.572593] [DEBUG]optirun version 3.2.1 starting...

[ 3331.572612] [DEBUG]Active configuration:

[ 3331.572615] [DEBUG] bumblebeed config file: /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf

[ 3331.572619] [DEBUG] X display: :8

[ 3331.572622] [DEBUG] LD_LIBRARY_PATH: /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib

[ 3331.572625] [DEBUG] Socket path: /var/run/bumblebee.socket

[ 3331.572628] [DEBUG] Accel/display bridge: virtualgl

[ 3331.572631] [DEBUG] VGL Compression: proxy

[ 3331.572634] [DEBUG] VGLrun extra options:

[ 3331.572637] [DEBUG] Primus LD Path: /usr/lib/primus:/usr/lib32/primus

[ 3333.858385] [INFO]Response: Yes. X is active.

[ 3333.858401] [INFO]Running application using virtualgl.

[ 3333.858500] [DEBUG]Process vglrun started, PID 3842.

ERROR: ld.so: object 'libdlfaker.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object 'librrfaker.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

[ 3333.989246] [DEBUG]SIGCHILD received, but wait failed with No child processes

[ 3333.989280] [DEBUG]Socket closed.

[ 3333.989304] [DEBUG]Killing all remaining processes.
```

compared to

$ optirun -vvv glxgears

that gives

```

[ 6422.171156] [DEBUG]Reading file: /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf

[ 6422.171347] [INFO]Configured driver: nvidia

[ 6422.171503] [DEBUG]optirun version 3.2.1 starting...

[ 6422.171510] [DEBUG]Active configuration:

[ 6422.171513] [DEBUG] bumblebeed config file: /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf

[ 6422.171516] [DEBUG] X display: :8

[ 6422.171519] [DEBUG] LD_LIBRARY_PATH: /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib

[ 6422.171522] [DEBUG] Socket path: /var/run/bumblebee.socket

[ 6422.171525] [DEBUG] Accel/display bridge: virtualgl

[ 6422.171528] [DEBUG] VGL Compression: proxy

[ 6422.171531] [DEBUG] VGLrun extra options: 

[ 6422.171534] [DEBUG] Primus LD Path: /usr/lib/primus:/usr/lib32/primus

[ 6424.444904] [INFO]Response: Yes. X is active.

[ 6424.444918] [INFO]Running application using virtualgl.

[ 6424.445016] [DEBUG]Process vglrun started, PID 32603.

[ 6425.213081] [DEBUG]SIGCHILD received, but wait failed with No child processes

[ 6425.213119] [DEBUG]Socket closed.

[ 6425.213139] [DEBUG]Killing all remaining processes.
```

TLDR: Optirun works only for glxgears and glxspheres, for any other application it fails with 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".'. How to solve this?Last edited by Iesos on Sun Jun 16, 2013 8:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Iesos

Closing this, solution is found here:

https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/issues/437

----------

